# Swirls on the neck?



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Jack's fur swirls in two spots, one on each side of his neck. I haven't seen another dog with them. Does anyone else's GSD have these swirls?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

dodger has cowlicks like that. Most dogs have them somewhere on their bodies.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Sasha has them in the same spot. They're actually more pronounced due to her black and cream color. I think it's beautiful. I'm not sure they keep them though.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like his "mane" is starting to grow in. Male GSD's have them more pronounced than the females.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> It looks like his "mane" is starting to grow in. Male GSD's have them more pronounced than the females.


Excuse my ignorance as this may be a stupid question (new GSD parents here), but what do you mean by "mane"? All I can think of is a lion...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've seen those on all kinds of different breeds...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

JackB. said:


> Excuse my ignorance as this may be a stupid question (new GSD parents here), but what do you mean by "mane"? All I can think of is a lion...


Yes, like a lion, though not so obvious. Long haired GSD's have a more pronounced mane than the standard GSD. Males have more of a mane than females


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Yes, like a lion, though not so obvious. Long haired GSD's have a more pronounced mane than the standard GSD. Males have more of a mane than females


 
LOL, you mean like my boys mane???? LOL

ROOAAARRR


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

*Cowlicks*

My rough collie has a cowlick between her shoulder blades and my 5-month-old GSD/Dobie has one exactly where her collar goes. Wild long black hair that swirls out in a circle from a midpoint. I love it. But then I don't keep show dogs ...


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> LOL, you mean like my boys mane???? LOL
> 
> ROOAAARRR


He's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Wolfiesmom said:


> He's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!

You know...I have to say he is the most stunning GSD I have ever had and seen live... 

With all the people that surround him I think it might be a valid opinion....

Course he knows it and uses it


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

All dogs have a spot on either side of the neck where the hair grows the opposite way, so it sometimes creates a "cowlick", like on your dog. Some more pronounced than others.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Mine has this on her back legs! I keep trying to smooth them down, and they just swirl back up! lol


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Yes, like a lion, though not so obvious. Long haired GSD's have a more pronounced mane than the standard GSD. Males have more of a mane than females


Ok, I see. That's good to know. My husband googled "dog mane" and this is what popped up first. Yikes! Haha


----------

